# Όψεις του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού



## sarant (Oct 27, 2008)

Αυτός είναι ο τίτλος της νέας (να πω και πολυαναμενόμενης είναι κλισέ αλλά εγώ πράγματι περίμενα να το διαβάσω) δημοσίευσης του φίλτατου Θεόδωρου Μωυσιάδη στο ιστολόγιό του, το Linguarium:

http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2008/10/blog-post.html

Θα σχολιάσω εκεί, εν καιρώ. Προκαταβολικά, θα συμφωνησω μαζί του στην ανάγκη να ασχολείται η γραμματική με τους τύπους αυτούς, όμως αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ακόμα και η πρόσφατη γραμματική Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη ασχολείται μαλλον ακροθιγώς με αυτό τον μεσοπαθητικό παρατατικό.


----------



## anef (Oct 27, 2008)

Να εκφράσω κάποιες γενικές απορίες με αφορμή αυτό το άρθρο; (δεν έχουν απαραίτητα να κάνουν μόνο με τους παρατατικούς)

Γιατί όταν υπάρχουν κάποια κενά σε τύπους πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να συμπληρώνονται με κάτι; Θυμάμαι όταν μαθαίναμε αρχαία, μας λέγανε π.χ. αυτό το ρήμα δεν έχει υποτακτική ή δεν έχει τον τάδε χρόνο ή τα τάδε πρόσωπα. Η δημοτική γιατί δεν δικαιούται να μην έχει κάποιους τύπους; (οι οποίοι ούτως ή άλλως συμπληρώνονται στην πράξη με επιλογές είτε άλλων λέξεων είτε άλλων χρόνων κλπ.)

Επίσης, αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να συμπληρώσουμε τα κενά, με ποιο κριτήριο τα συμπληρώνουμε με δανεισμό από την αρχαία; Θεωρούμε ότι είναι η πιο προσιτή γλωσσική ποικιλία στο νεοέλληνα; Γιατί δεν διαλέγουμε για παράδειγμα πιο πρόσφατους διαλεκτικούς τύπους; 

Με αυτό τον τρόπο (επιλογή αρχαίων τύπων) δεν δημιουργούμε μια νέα διγλωσσία (λάιτ καθαρεύουσα / δημοτική της πλέμπας); Γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τον νεοέλληνα ξαφνικά να λέει 'ηττώντο' και 'ανακτώντο'. Τα τριγενή και δικατάληκτα χρόνια διδάσκονται στα σχολεία και η πλειοψηφία των Ελλήνων (και πανεπιστημιακής μόρφωσης) τα λέει 'λάθος'.

Και μια απορία για (κάποιους από) αυτούς τους παρατατικούς: γιατί είναι πρόβλημα τα 'χρησιμοποιούνταν' και 'θεωρούνταν' για το γ' ενικό; Γιατί και σε άλλες γλώσσες διαφορετικά πρόσωπα εκφράζονται με ίδιους τύπους χωρίς πρόβλημα. Και στα ελληνικά, το πιο βασικό μας ρήμα, το 'είμαι', έχει ίδιο τύπο για γ' ενικό και γ' πληθυντικό. Γιατί δεν μπορούμε απλά να θεωρήσουμε ότι αποτελούν εξαίρεση στον κανόνα (-ταν/-νταν); (τόσες και τόσες εξαιρέσεις δεν μαθαίναμε και για τα αρχαία; :))


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 31, 2008)

Αγαπητή μου,

Σας ευχαριστώ που είχατε την καλοσύνη να διατυπώσετε αξιοπρόσεκτες σκέψεις με αφετηρία το άρθρο μου για τον παρατατικό. Είστε αξιέπαινη για τα εύστοχα ζητήματα που φέρατε στην επιφάνεια. Επιτρέψτε μου, παρακαλώ, λίγα σχόλια που θα σας βοηθήσουν να αποκτήσετε ευρύτερη εικόνα τού θέματος, περισσότερο γλωσσολογική.

Είναι βέβαιο ότι κάθε γλωσσική μορφή έχει ελλειπτικούς ρηματικούς τύπους. Επί παραδείγματι, θα δυσκολευτείτε να βρείτε τον αόριστο (συνοπτικό παρωχημένο) χρόνο ρημάτων όπως _ρέπω _και _έρπω _και θα καταφύγετε σε περίφραση. Θα προσέξετε, όμως, ότι η περίπτωση που συζητούμε είναι εξ ολοκλήρου διαφορετική. Η χρήση δείχνει ότι οι τύποι τού παρατατικού είναι υπαρκτοί (με τις τάσεις που μνημόνευσα στο άρθρο), όχι αναβιωμένοι ή εφευρημένοι ex vacuo, η δε απουσία τους από τη γραμματική συνιστά σαφώς παράλειψη. Τυχόν λάθη στη χρήση τους (όπως στην περίπτωση των τριγενών και δικαταλήκτων επιθέτων) δεν δικαιολογεί φυσικά την παρασιώπησή τους.

Η προσφυγή στις νεοελληνικές διαλέκτους είναι, αν θέλουμε να μιλούμε αντικειμενικά, μάταιη και δεν έχει καμμία ελπίδα να προσφέρει λύση. Η συμμετοχή των διαλέκτων στη Νεοελληνική Κοινή έχει πια κριθεί τελειωτικά ως προς το μορφολογικό επίπεδο πριν από τον Β΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και μόνο λεξιλόγιο μπορεί πλέον να αντληθεί σε έννοιες που δεν είναι γνωστές στην κοινή. Επ' αυτού υπάρχει άφθονη βιβλιογραφία, που μπορώ να σας συστήσω αν ενδιαφέρεστε περαιτέρω.

Τα παραδείγματα και οι συμφραστικές χρήσεις αντανακλούν τον πραγματικό λόγο, που μερικές φορές μπορεί να απέχει από την προσωπική μας ιδιόλεκτο. Σέβομαι απολύτως την επιλογή κάποιου να αποφύγει αρχαίους τύπους που τον φέρνουν σε αμηχανία ή που φαντάζουν αταίριαστοι στο κειμενικό ή προσωπικό του ύφος, η γλωσσολογική ανάλυση όμως έχει χρέος να λάβει υπ' όψιν ότι οι επιλογές αυτές συναντώνται με ολοένα αυξανόμενη συχνότητα στα σώματα κειμένων. Ειδικώς οι πιθανολογικές εγκλίσεις (να / θα + παρατατικός) και οι υποθετικοί λόγοι αποτελούν το συγκείμενο στο οποίο λειτουργούν περισσότερο οι τύποι που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο.

Η σύμπτωση γ΄ ενικού και γ΄ πληθυντικού προσώπου ενοχλεί τους φυσικούς ομιλητές, όπως είναι διαπιστωμένο στις γλωσσολογικές μελέτες. Η μεμονωμένη επέκταση του _ήταν _στο γ΄ πληθυντικό (απαντά ήδη σποραδικά από τον 15ο αι., όταν άρχισε να υποχωρεί το μεσν. _ἦτον_) δεν είναι ομόλογη περίπτωση και αντανακλά τάση των νοτίων / πελοποννησιακών ιδιωμάτων, στα οποία βασίστηκε ως επί το πλείστον η Νεοελληνική Κοινή.

Η χρήση μεμονωμένων αρχαίων τύπων στο γ΄ ενικό πρόσωπο αποτελεί μία ακόμη επιλογή των ομιλητών (εκτός από τους μεταπλασμένους τύπους), υπαγορευμένη από συστηματικούς λόγους. Απομένει να φανεί αν θα έχουν αντοχή ή αν θα επικρατήσουν εξομαλισμένοι τύποι (π.χ. σε _-ούταν_) για μερικές ρηματικές τάξεις.

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στα ερωτήματά σας. Είμαι στη διάθεσή σας, αν χρειάζεστε επιστημονική βιβλιογραφία για τη ρηματική μορφολογία τής Νέας Ελληνικής, ώστε να εξετάσετε την εξέλιξη αυτών των συστημάτων κυρίως κατά τη μεσαιωνική περίοδο.

Ευχαριστώ. Ζητώ συγγνώμη που, λόγω ελλείψεως χρόνου, δεν είναι δυνατό να παρακολουθώ συχνά τα ερωτήματα σχετικά με το θέμα αυτό.


----------



## anef (Nov 3, 2008)

Πολύ χρήσιμες οι παρατηρήσεις σας και ευχαριστώ που ασχοληθήκατε. 

Να κάνω κάποιες επιπλέον επισημάνσεις: 
Το δεύτερο ερώτημά μου ήταν ρητορικό: Φυσικά και δεν μπορούμε αυθαίρετα να πάρουμε διαλεκτικούς τύπους για να συμπληρώσουμε τα κενά (αν υποθέσουμε βέβαια ότι υπάρχουν κενά και αναγνωρίζονται ως τέτοια από τους ίδιους τους χρήστες της γλώσσας). Αλλά ακριβώς για τον ίδιο λόγο, πιστεύω, δεν μπορούμε να παίρνουμε και τύπους της αρχαίας (αναφέρομαι στη γραμματική της Γ. Κατσούδα). Εδώ φυσικά απαντάτε ότι δεν τους παίρνουμε αυθαίρετα, αλλά τους βασίζουμε στην πραγματική (διαπιστωμένη με γλωσσολογικές έρευνες) χρήση. 

Σ’ αυτό έχω μία ένσταση. Αν ξεφυλλίζοντας μια γραμματική έπεφτα τυχαία σε έναν τύπο όπως το _ηττώντο _για παράδειγμα, θα γύριζα στο εξώφυλλο να δω αν έχω στα χέρια μου γραμματική της νέας ελληνικής ή αν μπέρδεψα τα βιβλία και πήρα γραμματική της αρχαίας, της καθαρεύουσας ή της νεοκαθαρεύουσας.

Θα έλεγα λοιπόν ότι η διαπιστωμένη χρήση αφορά συγκεκριμένους τύπους κειμένων (και κυρίως γραπτό λόγο), συγκεκριμένες ηλικιακές ομάδες, συγκεκριμένες περιστάσεις επικοινωνίας και πολλές φορές συγκεκριμένα ιδεολογικο-πολιτικά χαρακτηριστικά των χρηστών. Δεν δείχνει γενικευμένη χρήση αυτών των τύπων. 

Αλλά θα πει κανείς, έστω αυτή η μη γενικευμένη χρήση γιατί να μην περιλαμβάνεται σε μια περιγραφική γραμματική; (η οποία, βέβαια, ως γραμματική, δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι ταυτόχρονα και ρυθμιστική). Έστω ότι συμπεριλαμβάνεται. Είναι σωστό να γίνεται αυτό χωρίς επισήμανση όλων των παραπάνω χαρακτηριστικών των χρηστών/περιστάσεων επικοινωνίας κλπ.; Και τότε δεν πρέπει να συμπεριληφθούν και άλλες –διαπιστωμένες κι αυτές– χρήσεις, που όμως ανήκουν σε «χαμηλές» γλωσσικές ποικιλίες; 

Τέλος, για όλες τις ομάδες μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού που αναφέρονται στο άρθρο, πιστεύω πως όσοι μιλούν δημοτική και όχι την αναδυόμενη μικτή δημοτική/καθαρεύουσα (εγώ τη λέω γλώσσα Μητσοτάκη ή Χατζηνικολάου) δεν έχουν καμιά δυσκολία σε κανέναν τύπο (είτε θα κάνουν άλλες λεξιλογικές επιλογές είτε θα χρησιμοποιήσουν άλλους χρόνους). Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία είναι ότι δεν έχω βρεθεί ποτέ στη θέση να αναρωτηθώ αν πρέπει να πω π.χ. _εδικαιούτο _ή _δικαιούτο_, γιατί θα πω αβίαστα _δικαιούνταν _ή _είχε το δικαίωμα _ή (με την άλλη έννοια) _άξιζε_. Και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον παρατατικό του _καθίσταμαι _γιατί θα πω _γινόταν _(όσο επίσημο κι αν είναι το κείμενο, έχω ακούσει και τον πρωθυπουργό να το χρησιμοποιεί! :)). 

Φυσικά δικαίωμα του καθενός να μη βολεύεται με αυτές τις επιλογές. Μιλάει όμως τότε δημοτική; Και πόση καθαρεύουσα χωράει μέσα στη δημοτική και σε μια γραμματική της δημοτικής;


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2008)

Πολύ σωστές παρατηρήσεις! Το θέμα είναι ότι σε ορισμένους κύκλους (επιμελητές-διορθωτές κτλ.) υπάρχει τρομοκρατία απέναντι στις λαϊκές αποκλίσεις και ανοχή απέναντι στις λόγιες. Θα δεχτούν το "ηγγυάτο" αλλά θα διορθώσουν το "εξαρτιόταν".


----------



## Costas (Nov 3, 2008)

Βασικά συμφωνώ με τους sarant και anef, αλλά και η άλλη πλευρά έχει κάποια δίκια. Εγώ, τουλάχιστον, έχω αναγκαστεί/καταλήξει να γράψω "έγκειτο", γιατί είχα κουραστεί να ψάχνω τη σούπερ έξυπνη περίφραση που θα με έκανε να αποφύγω το σκόπελο, όταν με το απλό αυτό τρισύλλαβο έλεγα αυτό που ήθελα να πω και πάει και τελείωσε. Το ίδιο πιστεύω και για το "συνίστατο". Από την άλλη, για να πιάσω κι εγώ το παράδειγμα με τις λακούβες, όπως έκανε ο sarant στο σχόλιό του στο ιστολόγιο του dr. moshe, το θέμα είναι ότι στο παράδειγμα του δημάρχου που προσάγει ο dr. moshe οι λακούβες θεωρούνται ένα κακό που πρέπει να διορθωθεί, ενώ στο προκείμενο άρθρο διαπιστώνεται ότι σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις ο γράφων επιζητεί ο ίδιος να περάσει πάνω από τις λακούβες, δηλ. όχι μόνο δεν τις θεωρεί όχληση αλλά τις απολαμβάνει κιόλας. Αυτό τουλάχιστον σκέφτηκα όταν είδα τον dr. moshe να γράφει στην ανάρτησή του "ανθίστατο", τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το απολύτως ισοδύναμο "αντιστεκόταν". Το ρήμα δε αυτό, το "ανθίσταται", το περιλαμβάνει και η Γραμματική Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη στα μορφολογικώς αντιστεκόμενα, τη στιγμή που υπάρχει το ρήμα "αντιστέκεται". Αν είναι δηλαδή να αντιπαραθέτουμε σε υπαρκτά ρήματα της δημοτικής άλλα, της καθαρεύουσας, είναι προφανές ότι αυτά τα άλλα θα επιζητούν στη συνέχεια τους κλιτικούς τους τύπους, οπότε έχουμε πια παραγωγή λακουβών! Επαναλαμβάνω όμως, ότι ρήματα όπως το "έγκειται" ή το "συνίσταται" ή το "παρίσταται" δεν έχουν ακριβές ισοδύναμο στη δημοτική, οπότε εκεί βλέπω μέλλον [αλλά και παρόν, ήδη!] στα "έγκειτο, συνίστατο, παρίστατο". Γενικότερα, ο τρόπος με τον οποίον η Γραμματική Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη "διαλαμβάνει" αυτά τα ρήματα δεν με ικανοποιεί, αλλά γι' αυτό ίσως μιαν άλλη φορά. Μία μόνο αναφορά: μνημονεύει [εκτός λάθους μου] μόνο τους "ορθούς" τύπους, π.χ. "εθεωρείτο", και όχι τους πολύ συχνότερους στη σημερινή χρήση, τους χωρίς συλλαβική αύξηση τύπους όπως "θεωρείτο", ενώ ο dr. moshe, αντιθέτως, τους μνημονεύει.
Το γεγονός ακριβώς ότι οι τύποι αυτοί "εσφαλμένα" δεν έχουν αύξηση δείχνει για μένα ότι έχουμε πραγματική, "αμόρφωτη" παραγωγή, που πηγάζει από τη μάζα [ή έστω από κάποια μάζα] των ομιλητών και όχι απλά από κάποιους νεοκαθαρευουσιάνους. Αν το καλοσκεφτεί κανείς, είναι μια έξυπνη, οικονομική λύση. Θεωρείται-θεωρείτο. Γιατί όχι; Ο χρόνος θα δείξει. Τώρα, το ότι κάποιοι ανατριχιάζουν με αυτή τη λύση ενώ άλλοι αναγαλλιάζουν, αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις γενικότερες γλωσσικές τάσεις του καθενός, αλλά και τι έγινε;


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2008)

Να επισημάνω ότι για το ρήμα π.χ. εκτιμώμαι, το μεν ΛΚΝ δίνει γ' πρόσ. ενικού του παρατατικού μόνο τον τύπο "εκτιμόταν" (και κλίνει όλα τα πρόσωπα και στους δύο αριθμούς: εκτιμόμουν, εκτιμόσουν... εκτιμόμασταν...), το δε Lexiscope δίνει μόνο "εκτιμάτο (λόγ.)" (και δίνει μόνο τα γ' πρόσωπα των δύο αριθμών: εκτιμώντο [λόγ.]).

Να παρατηρήσω επίσης ότι το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει online τα κλιτικά του παραδείγματα, δηλαδή οι ιντερναυτιλλόμενοι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά. Τόσα χρόνια, είναι άραγε τόσο δύσκολο να ολοκληρώσουν την ψηφιακή μορφή του ΛΚΝ, βάζοντας και τα κλιτικά του παραδείγματα;

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι το μεν "εκτιμόταν" το Word μού το υπογραμμίζει με κόκκινο, το δε "εκτιμάτο" όχι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Costas said:


> Να παρατηρήσω επίσης ότι το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει online τα κλιτικά του παραδείγματα, δηλαδή οι ιντερναυτιλλόμενοι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά. Τόσα χρόνια, είναι άραγε τόσο δύσκολο να ολοκληρώσουν την ψηφιακή μορφή του ΛΚΝ, βάζοντας και τα κλιτικά του παραδείγματα;


Τα έχει. Πρόσβαση από την πρώτη σελίδα του λεξικού (_Πίνακας κλιτικών παραδειγμάτων_, που βρίσκεται εδώ). Οπότε πηγαίνεις στο λεξικό στο _εκτιμώ_, βρίσκεις Ρ11 για την παθητική, το δίνεις στα κλιτικά παραδείγματα (που έχεις ανοίξει σε άλλο παράθυρο για να μην πηγαινοέρχεσαι) και παίρνεις για τον παρατατικό:
εγγυόμουν / εγγυόσουν / εγγυόταν / εγγυόμασταν / εγγυόσασταν / εγγυόνταν

Θα ήταν βέβαια απλό να έχουν συνδέσει την πληροφορία Ρ11 με τη βάση των παραδειγμάτων και να πατάς το κουμπί και να βγαίνει η ... χοντρή κλίση.


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2008)

Καλά κάνατε και ανακινήσατε το θέμα, διότι μου είχε ξεφύγει η τελευταία παρέμβαση του Κώστα στις 3/11 που έχει πολύ ψωμί.

Η οικογένεια του "αποτελούμαι" λοιπόν, έχει πέντε τρόπους να φτιάξει το τρίτο πρόσωπο του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού της:

αποτελιόταν
αποτελούνταν
αποτελούταν
αποτελείτο
απετελείτο

Θέλει πολλή μελέτη ακόμα το θέμα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2008)

Ναι, nickel, έχεις δίκιο. Πάντως, μιλάμε για πρότυπο ευχρηστίας...

Κάτι που έχει εξοβελιστεί από τα κλιτικά παραδείγματα (ΛΚΝ και Lexiscope) είναι η κατάληξη -σαντε του γ' πληθυντικού, παρά το ότι τη χρησιμοποιούσε και ο πρωθυπουργός Κώστας Σημίτης. Ούτε η Γραμματική των Holton/Mackridge/Φιλιππάκη-Warburton την έχει (έχει τα δένονταν/δενόντανε/δενόντουσαν και αγαπιόνταν(ε)/αγαπιούνταν(ε)/αγαπιόντουσαν, αλλά τα δενόσαντε-αγαπιόσαντε όχι).


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2008)

Άλλου είδους ευχρηστία βρίσκεις στην Πύλη. Εκεί πηγαίνεις στην Αναζήτηση στα Λεξικά, επιλέγεις Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη, πληκτρολογείς _αποτελώ_, σου δίνει Ρ10.10 δίπλα στο *–ούμαι*, πατάς πάνω στο Ρ10.10 και εμφανίζονται όλα τα ρήματα της οικογένειας του _αποτελώ_ (αναιρώ, ανακαλώ, αποκαλώ, αποτελώ, αρκώ, αφαιρώ, διαιρώ, εγκαλώ, εξαιρώ, επαινώ, επικαλούμαι, επιτελώ, καθαιρώ, καλώ, μετακαλώ, προκαλώ, προσθαφαιρώ, προσκαλώ, συγκαλώ, συναποτελώ, συντελώ, τελώ, υπεξαιρώ). (Ίδια δυνατότητα στη Σύνθετη Αναζήτηση του Κόμβου.)

Για να μην μπερδευτεί ο κόσμος με το _εγγυώμαι_, για το _αποτελούμαι_ και τα άλλα του προτύπου Ρ10.10 έχουμε στο ΛΚΝ:
αποτελούμουν / αποτελούσουν / αποτελούνταν / αποτελούμασταν / αποτελούσασταν / αποτελούνταν
Στο Lexiscope:
αποτελούμουν _προφ._ / --- / αποτελείτο _λόγ_. & αποτελούνταν _προφ_. / αποτελούμασταν _προφ_. & αποτελούμαστε _προφ_. / -- / αποτελούντο _λόγ_. & αποτελούνταν _προφ_.


----------



## Costas (Nov 30, 2008)

Πράγματι, αλλά σου δίνει όλα τα ρήματα με το ίδιο κλιτικό παράδειγμα, χωρίς όμως τον πίνακα με τους τύπους, τον οποίον τον έχει μόνο χωριστά, εκεί που είπες στο προηγούμενο σχόλιό σου.


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2009)

Σήμερα στην τηλεόραση ήταν ένας υπεύθυνος του ΗΣΑΠ και μιλούσε για τις διακοπές λειτουργίας της γραμμής Κηφισιάς - Πειραιά, και είπε: "*θα διέρχετο* [η αμαξοστοιχία]".


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 31, 2009)

Το Σάββατο 2 Μαΐου 2009 στην 30ή συνάντηση εργασίας που οργανώνει ο Τομέας Γλωσσολογίας τού Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης παρουσιάζουμε μαζί με τη συνάδελφο Γεωργία Κατσούδα την ανακοίνωση _Όψεις τού μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού_ βασισμένη στη μελέτη τού φαινομένου και υπό το νέο φως των σωμάτων κειμένων.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά τους αγαπητούς φίλους για αυθόρμητα σχόλια ή επί μέρους παρατηρήσεις στο κείμενο που στάθηκε αφορμή τής ανακοίνωσης και μας βοήθησαν να εξετάσουμε το θέμα συστηματικότερα και πληρέστερα, προκειμένου να παρουσιαστεί στην επιστημονική κοινότητα.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι το εν λόγω συνέδριο είναι αφιερωμένο στο έργο τού Μανόλη Τριανταφυλλίδη.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2009)

Καλημέρα σας. Φρέσκο, σημερινό σημείωμα του Dr Moshe για το συνέδριο μπορείτε να διαβάσετε στο ιστολόγιό του — σημείωμα όπου σχολιάζονται και δύο θέματα της επικαιρότητας.

_Από το σημειωματάριο ενός συνεδρίου_


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2010)

sarant said:


> Η οικογένεια του "αποτελούμαι" λοιπόν, έχει πέντε τρόπους να φτιάξει το τρίτο πρόσωπο του μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού της:
> αποτελιόταν
> αποτελούνταν
> αποτελούταν
> ...


Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εξής απορία: όντως υπάρχει περίπτωση να σχηματιστεί ο παρατατικός με κατάληξη -ούταν; Γιατί εμένα μού φαίνεται ανύπαρκτος τύπος.
Διαβάζω σ' ένα διαδικτυακό έντυπο κοινωνικής ενημέρωσης υψηλού επιπέδου:
Στη σειρά "Ονειροπαρμένος" ήταν η γυναίκα που *αρνούταν *να παντρευτεί ο Κώστας Βουτσάς.
Είναι ή δεν είναι ανύπαρκτο το "αρνούταν"; 

Από το Λεξισκόπιο αντιγράφω:


|Ενικός 
Α |αρνιόμουν & αρνιόμουνα προφ. & αρνούμουν προφ. 
Β |αρνιόσουν & αρνιόσουνα προφ. 
Γ |
*αρνιόταν *
&
*αρνείτο *
λόγ. & αρνιότανε προφ. &
*αρνούνταν *
προφ. |
|Πληθυντικός 
Α |αρνιόμασταν & αρνιόμαστε & αρνούμασταν προφ. & αρνούμαστε προφ.
Β |αρνιόσασταν & αρνιόσαστε προφ.
Γ |αρνιούνταν & αρνιόνταν & αρνούντο λόγ. & αρνιόντανε προφ. & αρνιόντουσαν προφ. & αρνούνταν προφ.
Βλέπουμε στο Διαδίκτυο μερικές χιλιάδες τέτοιους τύπους:
*αδικούταν 
*φορολογούταν
*συντηρούταν
*συντελούταν
*ωφελούταν 
και πάει λέγοντας. Τι ισχύει, λοιπόν, γι' αυτή την κατάληξη;


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2010)

(#16) Για μένα ή κατάληξη -ούταν στο γ' ενικό είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτη, και το λέω εντελώς "περιγραφικά" και καθόλου "ρυθμιστικά". Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, δεν την έχω ακούσει ποτέ στη ζωή μου και την έχω συναντήσει ελάχιστες φορές στον γραπτό λόγο. Η καταγραφή που μεταφέρει η Αλεξάνδρα από το Λεξισκόπιο είναι πληρέστατη. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να προστεθεί οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2010)

Δική μου αίσθηση είναι πως αποτελεί φυσιολογικό κι αναμενόμενο το να καταφεύγουν ορισμένοι ομιλητές (διόλου ευκαταφρόνητος ο αριθμός τους) σε διάκριση του γ' ενικ. από το γ' πληθ. κατ' αναλογία με το ζεύγος τ/ντ που υπάρχει σε άλλα ρήματα (π.χ. _θυμόταν_ / _θυμόνταν_), αλλά και κατ' αναλογία με την ύπαρξη τ ή ντ αντίστοιχα στους λόγιους τύπους (δηλ. το να γίνονται _στερούνταν_ και το _στερείτο_ και το _στερούντο_, προσκρούει στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο του φυσικού ομιλητή). Δεν είναι άλλωστε καθόλου περίεργο που από ορισμένους η § 909 τής ΝΓΔ (1941), που ταύτιζε το γ' ενικ. με το γ' πληθ. (αμφότερα σε -_ούνταν_), αντιμετωπίστηκε ως περιέχουσα τυπογραφικό λάθος· βλ. π.χ. _Εθνική Γλώσσα_ (1972), με την ορθογραφία και τις διατυπώσεις τού πρωτοτύπου:

Υπάρχουν επίσης και τα «αρχαιόκλιτα» της «δεύτερης» συζυγίας. Η γραμματική λέγει ότι μερικά ρήματα σε -ούμαι εις τον ενεστώτα και τον παρατατικόν ακολουθούν αρχαϊκήν κλίσιν και ως παράδειγμα αναφέρει το «στερούμαι».

Ιδού πώς, κατά την Τριανταφυλλίδειον γραμματικήν, κλίνεται ο παρατατικός τού στερούμαι:
«στερούμουν, στερούσουν, στερούταν*
στερούμαστε, στερούσαστε, στερούνταν»

* *Η γραμματική γράφει «στερούνταν». Υποθέτομεν ότι είναι τυπογραφικόν λάθος* επειδή ομοιάζει με το τρίτον πληθυντικόν, μολονότι, διά την γραμματικήν αυτήν τούτο δεν είναι αποχρών λόγος. Εις την παθητικήν φωνήν, π.χ. ο ενεστώς και ο παρατατικός εις το πρώτον πληθυντικόν πρόσωπον έχουν τους αυτούς τύπους: δενόμαστε, κρυβόμαστε, πλεκόμαστε, δροσιζόμαστε. Ο λαός χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικούς τύπους: -όμαστε, διά τον ενεστώτα και -όμασταν, διά τον παρατατικόν.

Αυτή είναι η αρχαία κλίσις!!
Ως προς τα ρήματα τα οποία κλίνονται κατά την «αρχαϊκήν» αυτήν κλίσιν δίδεται η εξής ένδειξις:
«Όμοια σχηματίζονται τ' αποθετικά ρήματα: επικαλούμαι, μιμούμαι, προηγούμαι, συνεννοούμαι κλπ. και μερικά παθητικά από ρήματα που σχηματίζονται κατά το λαλώ, καθώς αποτελούμαι, αφαιρούμαι, εξαιρούμαι.»

Και διά μεν τα αποθετικά ο κανών φαίνεται ότι είναι μάλλον σαφής. Θα λέγωμεν: μιμούμουν, προηγούμουν, εισηγούμουν, απολογούμουν κλπ. Αλλά θα πρέπει να προσέχωμεν διότι μερικά ρήματα σύνθετα με ωρισμένας προθέσεις είναι αποθετικά, ενώ με άλλας προθέσεις δεν είναι, ως: επικαλούμαι - προσκαλούμαι, προσποιούμαι - παραποιούμαι, επιμελούμαι - παραμελούμαι κλπ.

Έτσι πρέπει να λέγωμεν:
«Η κυρία αν και επικαλούταν την αριστοκρατική της καταγωγή δεν προσκαλόταν στις δεξιώσεις.»

Να επισημάνω ότι το γεγονός ότι η _Εθνική Γλώσσα_ έχει αναμφίβολα τα βαρίδιά της (για τα οποία βλ. http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/12/14/xountaglos/) δεν είναι κάτι στο οποίο πρέπει να εστιάσουμε. Εγώ δεν είμαι κάνας καθαρολόγος ούτε βρίσκομαι (ή βρέθηκα ποτέ) σε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσία για να ασκήσω πολεμική εναντίον της Γραμματικής τού Τριανταφυλλίδη και να την εμφανίσω ως παντελώς αναξιόπιστη κι άχρηστη (όπως έκαναν οι συντάκτες της _Εθνικής Γλώσσας_). Αλλά για μένα το ζήτημα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα ήταν, είναι και θα είναι ότι δεν κατανοώ τη λογική με την οποία ειδικά εδώ δεν υφίσταται διάκριση γ' ενικ. - γ. πληθ. με το τ/ντ όπως σε άλλα κλιτικά υποδείγματα, ιδίως όταν αυτή η διάκριση υπάρχει στους λόγιους τύπους. Ακολουθώ τη σχολική γραμματική, όπως είμαι υποχρεωμένος, αλλά για μένα παραμένει εντελώς ακατανόητη και αφύσικη η κατάληξη -_ούνταν_ στο γ' ενικ.


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2010)

Εγώ συμφωνώ γενικά με τον Ζάζουλα. Δεν θα έλεγα βέβαια αρνούταν (αλλά αρνιόταν, όχι ηρνείτο). Ξέρω όμως ότι υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που δεν κρατάνε τη διάκριση τρίτου ενικού/πληθυντικού προσώπου και σε άλλα, μη προβληματικά, ρήματα. Λένε δηλ. "θυμόνταν" για το τρίτο ενικό. Ίσως είναι και σε ορισμένες διαλέκτους αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό, διότι θυμάμαι που ο Θεοτόκης το έχει, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν όλοι οι Επτανήσιοι. Άλλωστε στο "ήταν" η διάκριση κάηκε μαζί με το "ήσαν". 

Τώρα, τα πιο κοινόχρηστα ρήματα δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν πρόβλημα. Το 'περιποιούμαι' δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην το γράψω "περιποιόταν", και υπερτερεί και γκουγκλικώς, αλλά το "χρησιμοποιόταν" υστερεί απέναντι στο "χρησιμοποιούταν". 

Όσο για το "αποτελούμαι" εξακολουθεί να έχει πρόβλημα. Δεν τολμώ να γράψω "αποτελιόταν" σε επίσημο κείμενο, αλλά καμιά από τις άλλες τέσσερις λύσεις (αποτελούνταν, αποτελούταν, αποτελείτο, απετελείτο) δεν είναι ικανοποιητική.


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2010)

Παρότι συμφωνώ με το ότι το "-ούταν" δεν είναι ανύπαρκτο, αφού... υπάρχει σε ποσότητα (μολονότι κι εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν το είχα ακούσει), συμφωνώ και με την παρατήρηση του sarant ότι η τάση διαχωρισμού ενικού-πληθυντικού δεν είναι καθολική. Και, εκτός από το "θυμόνταν" (για ενικό) και το "ήταν" που ανέφερε, να προσθέσω και τις καταλήξεις των παροξύτονων ρημάτων σε "-ονταν", που είναι επίσης κοινές: αυτός/-ή *χάνονταν*, *κάθονταν* κλπ. Άρα, φαίνεται ότι άλλοι ομιλητές επιζητούν τη διάκριση του αριθμού και άλλοι όχι, δεν υπάρχει δηλ. μία μόνο τάση μέσα στο σώμα της γλώσσας, ούτε καν στην πιο κοινή κατηγορία μέσων ρημάτων σε -ομαι.


----------



## Themis (Mar 20, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στις παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις μπλέκονται αρκετά το περιγραφικό και το ρυθμιστικό μέρος. Αν μείνουμε αυστηρά και μόνο στο περιγραφικό, έχω να πω τα εξής:

-- Όντας γέννημα-θρέμμα Αθηναίος, πλησιάζοντας ήδη επικινδύνως το 60όν έτος της ηλικίας μου και έχοντας ασχοληθεί με τη μετάφραση από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1970, δηλώνω εν γνώσει των συνεπειών του νόμου περί ψευδούς δηλώσεως ότι ποτέ των ποτών δεν έχω ακούσει να λέγεται το "αρνούταν".

-- Υπενθυμίζω ότι το ρήμα αρνούμαι/αρνιέμαι ήταν ανέκαθεν πολύ κοινό, και ο καθένας το έχει ακούσει χιλιάδες φορές σε όλους τους χρόνους. Κανείς δεν θα το _αρνιόταν_ αυτό.

-- Όσον αφορά διαλεκτικές παραλλαγές, γνωρίζω μόνο ότι στην Κρήτη (Χανιά) λεγόταν "αρνιότανε" αλλά ενίοτε και, απαράλλαχτα με το γ' πληθυντικό, "αρνιόντανε".

-- Αν σήμερα _λέγεται_ το "αρνούταν", είναι φανερό ότι έχω χάσει επεισόδια, καθώς είμαι 23 χρόνια στο εξωτερικό (αν και πάντα έρχομαι στην Ελλάδα για διακοπές - αλλά τηλεόραση δεν βλέπω σχεδόν ποτέ). Θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να πληροφορηθώ ποια είναι η χρήση του στον κοινό προφορικό λόγο.

-- Επιμένω στον "κοινό προφορικό λόγο", επειδή η ιδεολογικοποίηση / πολιτικοποίηση των γλωσσικών θεμάτων μάς έχει κάνει να βλέπουμε γραμμένες άπειρες τερατολογίες καμαρωτές. Καμία περιγραφική γραμματική δεν θα διανοούνταν (διανοούταν; ) να καταγράψει όλες τις κοτσάνες που επιτρέπουν στους καλλιεργητές τους να θεωρούν ότι ξεχωρίζουν από τον χύδην όχλο.

Από κει και πέρα, αν όντως ζει και αναπνέει το "αρνούταν" αντί του παλαιόθεν κοινότατου "αρνιόταν(ε)", θα το θεωρούσα ένδειξη ότι οι ρυθμιστικές διαθέσεις όλων (συμπεριλαμβανομένων ημών) απαιτούν υψηλό αίσθημα ευθύνης  αλλά και αποφασιστικότητα . Συχνά πρόκειται για αντιρρυπαντική δράση αυτοάμυνας.


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2010)

Κώστα, τα "ο δρόμος χάνονταν στον ορίζοντα" , και "ο πατέρας κάθονταν" υπάρχουν αλλά δεν ξέρω αν επικρατούν. Εμένα με ξενίζουν θα έλεγα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2010)

Δεν είπα, sarant, ότι επικρατούν, αλλά ότι λέγονται. Και, εφόσον λέγονται, κάτι σημαίνουν, δηλ. αυτό που επισήμανες κι εσύ για τη μη καθολικότητα της τάσης για διάκριση του αριθμού στο γ' πρόσωπο. Όσο για το αν με ξενίζουν: την πρώτη φορά που άκουσα το "[αυτός/ή] κάθονταν", με ξένισε. Τη δεύτερη, σκέφτηκα: για δες που λέγεται κι έτσι· από κει και πέρα, το έβαλα κι αυτό στο κουτάκι του. Είναι όπως ο/η ζωολόγος/βοτανολόγος, που ανακαλύπτει ένα νέο, άγνωστο είδος. Ξαφνιάζεται, αλλά εντέλει χαίρεται και κυρίως καταγράφει χωρίς αντιρρήσεις. Τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να κάνει, δηλαδή; Να πει πως δεν υπάρχει; Ή να πει "με βάση τα βιβλία μου, δε _θα 'πρεπε_ να υπάρχεις";

Όσον αφορά αυτό που λέει ο Themis, όντως θα μ' ενδιέφερε κι εμένα η τεκμηρίωση του τύπου σε -ούταν στον προφορικό λόγο. Προσωπικά, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ να το έχω ακούσει, αλλά έχω προσέξει ότι μικροδιαφορές σε τύπους δεν τις προσέχει πάντα κανείς, εκτός κι αν είναι στην τσίτα. Στο εξής θα στήνω αφτί. Συγκεκριμένα δε η διαφορά -ούνταν έναντι -ούταν είναι τόσο μικρή, ώστε σε μια γρήγορη εκφορά να κινδυνεύει και να μην είναι ακουστή, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει στο χαρτί. Αλλά μήπως και ο τύπος -ούνταν είναι κοινός; διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου. Συνήθως οι ομιλητές αποφεύγουν αυτή τη σύνταξη ή εσχάτως καταφεύγουν στο απλούστερο -είτο. Τέλος πάντων, στα ακουστικά σας!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 20, 2010)

Costas said:


> Όσον αφορά αυτό που λέει ο Themis, όντως θα μ' ενδιέφερε κι εμένα η τεκμηρίωση του τύπου σε -ούταν στον προφορικό λόγο. Προσωπικά, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ να το έχω ακούσει, αλλά έχω προσέξει ότι μικροδιαφορές σε τύπους δεν τις προσέχει πάντα κανείς, εκτός κι αν είναι στην τσίτα. Στο εξής θα στήνω αφτί. Συγκεκριμένα δε η διαφορά -ούνταν έναντι -ούταν είναι τόσο μικρή, ώστε σε μια γρήγορη εκφορά να κινδυνεύει και να μην είναι ακουστή, πράγμα που δεν ισχύει στο χαρτί. Αλλά μήπως και ο τύπος -ούνταν είναι κοινός; διατηρώ τις αμφιβολίες μου. Συνήθως οι ομιλητές αποφεύγουν αυτή τη σύνταξη ή εσχάτως καταφεύγουν στο απλούστερο -είτο. Τέλος πάντων, στα ακουστικά σας!



Προσωπική μου εντύπωση είναι πως ο τύπος -ούταν χρησιμοποιείται στον προφορικό λόγο, αλλά μάλλον αμήχανα και ως προϊόν σύγχυσης με τον τύπο -ούνταν. Είναι σαν να ξεκινάει ο ομιλητής να πει -ούνταν και να αλλάζει στη μέση της διαδρομής σε κάτι που να θυμίζει περισσότερο ενικό. 

Η δική μου προτίμηση (για όσα ρήματα δεν παίρνουν κατάληξη -ιόταν, εννοείται) είναι οπωσδήποτε -είτο χωρίς αύξηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2010)

Και η παρέμβαση του (δυστυχώς, κατά κύριο λόγο πια) επιμελητή: Ο τύπος σε -ούταν υπάρχει, γράφεται, και τον συναντώ ολοένα και πιο συχνά σε μεταφράσεις που περνάνε απο τα χέρια μου. Μέχρι πρόσφατα τον διέγραφα με την άγρια σημείωση *Δεν υπάρχει!*, τώρα που είδα τα στατιστικά θα τον διαγράφω με ένα *Προφορικός λόγος!*.

Α, και η προσωπική μου επιλογή είναι το -(ι)όταν με εναλλακτικό το -είτο που περιγράφει ο π2 (ή μήπως το σωστό είναι π² )-- translators beware! :)


----------



## Tsialas (Mar 21, 2010)

Και στο ίδιο το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη, κάποιος από συντελεστές που γράφουν τα κουτάκια με τα σχόλια χρησιμοποιεί αυτόν τον τύπο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο τύπος σε -ούταν υπάρχει, γράφεται, και τον συναντώ ολοένα και πιο συχνά σε μεταφράσεις που περνάνε απο τα χέρια μου. Μέχρι πρόσφατα τον διέγραφα με την άγρια σημείωση *Δεν υπάρχει!*, τώρα που είδα τα στατιστικά θα τον διαγράφω με ένα *Προφορικός λόγος!*.


Δόκτορ, προσοχή: αυτό που ζητά ο Themis (βλ.) είναι να τον βεβαιώσουμε ότι έχουμε _ακούσει_ τον τύπο σε -ούταν, όχι ότι τον βλέπουμε _γραμμένον_. Εσύ μας λες τώρα ότι "υπάρχει, γράφεται", και κατόπιν ότι θα τον διαγράφεις με ένα "_*Προφορικός λόγος!*_", που όμως είναι ακριβώς το διαμφισβητούμενο. "Υπάρχει" = "τον έχω ακούσει σε κοινό προφορικό λόγο"; Ο/Η pidyo λέει πως ναι, αλλά μιλά για "προσωπική εντύπωση", σα να μην είναι και απολύτως σίγουρος/η.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι άνθρωποι που χρησιμοποιούν τον τύπο -ούταν στον προφορικό τους λόγο, τον χρησιμοποιούν και στο γραπτό (από όπου άλλωστε και τα ευρήματα). Με άλλα λόγια, η γραπτή παρουσία του τύπου είναι απόδειξη ότι κάποιοι τον χρησιμοποιούν και στον προφορικό τους λόγο. Από τη στιγμή όμως που ο τύπος σε -ούταν δεν αναφέρεται επίσημα (από όσο ξέρω) σε καμία γραμματική, στα μάτια μου --είτε γράφεται, είτε λέγεται-- είναι άτυπος, διαλεκτικός ίσως, αλλά προφορικός λόγος.

Διορθώνετέ με ελεύθερα για να μαθαίνω. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι η θεωρητική γλωσσική μου κατάρτιση είναι, για να το πω ευγενικά, ασθενική... :).


----------



## Costas (Mar 21, 2010)

Κατάρτιση ούτε εγώ έχω. Αυτό που λες είναι λογικό, έτσι σκέφτομαι κι εγώ. Για να το γράφουν, θα το λένε κιόλας. Αυτό που λέει ο Themis, ότι μπορεί να είναι προϊόν κάποιας ιδεολογικής τοποθέτησης, δε μου φαίνεται πιθανό, γιατί ο τύπος -ούταν δεν προσφέρει διαφοροποίηση από τον "χύδην όχλο", αφού δεν είναι τύπος κύρους. Παρ' όλα αυτά, μόνο ένα προφορικό άκουσμά του αποτελεί άμεση απόδειξη ότι υπάρχει στον προφορικό λόγο, ενώ η δική σου συλλογιστική, αν και εύλογη, παραμένει ένας απλός συλλογισμός και όχι εμπειρική απόδειξη.


----------



## Themis (Mar 22, 2010)

Kώστα, ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση που έκανες. Δόκτορα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι το -ούσουν / -ούταν το έχω δει σε σχολική γραμματική (όχι την καινούργια), αλλά δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο να το τσεκάρω τώρα. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ανύπαρκτο σε κάποιες γραμματικές σαν _ρυθμιστική_ πρόταση για τη συμπλήρωση ενός κενού.

Η τελευταία παρατήρηση του Κώστα είναι πολύ ουσιαστική. Επειδή όπως είπα δεν έχω τώρα χρόνο, θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω με τη σειρά μου ότι:
-- Δεν γνωρίζω το θέμα από αρκετά κοντά και έχω μεγάλη αβεβαιότητα. Με εντυπωσιάζει πάντως ιδιαίτερα το γεγονός ότι οι καινοφανείς καταλήξεις φαίνεται να έχουν επεκταθεί (ενδεχομένως σχεδόν μόνο στον γραπτό λόγο - θα δείξει) _και_ εις βάρος εύχρηστων και απολύτως καθιερωμένων ρηματικών μορφών, όχι μόνο εκεί που πραγματικά υπήρχε δυσπραγία.
-- Υποπτεύομαι ότι το θέμα πρέπει να σχετίζεται με την απώθηση των "λαϊκών" τύπων σε -ιέμαι προς όφελος των αρχαιοπρεπών συνηρημένων. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι το "αρνιέμαι" μας πέφτει μπας κλας και κάνουμε ψωμοτύρι το "αρνούμαι", τότε δημιουργούμε σε δεύτερο χρόνο τη δυσπραγία του παρατατικού. Θα ήθελα μάλιστα να αναφέρω ότι (σύμφωνα με τα ακούσματά μου) ακόμα και τα ρήματα που παρέμεναν συνηρημένα, που δεν είχαν δηλαδή αποκτήσει ενεστώτα σε -ιέμαι, έτειναν να σχηματίζουν τον παρατατικό σαν να είχαν. Παράδειγμα: περιποιούμαι / περιποιόμουν(α)-περιποιόσουν(α)-περιποιόταν(ε). Και μιλάω για πολύ κοινές μορφές του προφορικού λόγου. Υποπτεύομαι λοιπόν ότι μια ζωντανή διαδικασία εξομάλυνσης στιγματίστηκε και ανακόπηκε, οπότε στο υπαρκτό πρόβλημα προστέθηκε άλλο ένα εκ του μη όντος.

Όλα αυτά είναι βέβαια πρόχειρες σκέψεις που τις λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη. Νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να επανέλθουμε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2010)

Ας καταθέσω και την προσωπική μου προτίμηση: Παρότι χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ στον ενικό τον τύπο σε —_ούνταν_, δεν θα είχα καμιά αντίρρηση να επικρατήσει ο τύπος σε —_ούταν_ (_στερούταν_) ακόμα κι αν είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα τον πει ή θα τον γράψει, ιδιαίτερα επειδή είμαι από εκείνους που επιμένουν στη διαφορά _χανόταν_ / _χάνονταν_ κ.τ.ό.

Πάντως, δόκτορα, η καινούργια γραμματική παραμένει στο _θεωρούνταν_ (ενικό και πληθυντικό), οπότε μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να το διορθώνεις.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά τους αγαπητούς φίλους για τα αυθόρμητα σχόλια και τις παρατηρήσεις τους στο δύσκολο και ρευστό τοπίο τού μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού. Σε λίγες εβδομάδες τυπώνονται τα Πρακτικά τού περυσινού συνεδρίου, όπου παρουσιάζεται η πολυσέλιδη μελέτη μας _Όψεις τού μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού _και τα συμπεράσματα της έρευνάς μας στα σώματα κειμένων. Επειδή δεν είναι δεοντολογικά σωστό να παρατεθούν εδώ τμήματα του κειμένου, αναφέρω απλώς τους βασικούς υποτίτλους:

1. Οι θέσεις διαφόρων γραμματικών και εγχειριδίων τής Νέας Ελληνικής
2. Η ρίζα τού ζητήματος [εξετάζονται τα δεδομένα τής πρώιμης Νέας Ελληνικής και η αποτύπωσή τους στις πρώτες περιγραφές]
3. Οι νεότερες έρευνες: χωριστά αλλόμορφα [κρίνονται οι μορφολογικές παράμετροι που συνδέονται με καθένα από τα τέσσερα ληκτικά τέρματα: _-ιόταν, -ούνταν, -ούταν, -είτο_, καθώς και δύο σταθμισμένες έρευνες των προηγούμενων δεκαετιών]
4. Η σύγχρονη γλωσσική κατάσταση: τα δεδομένα τής έρευνας
5. Το ληκτικό τέρμα _-είτο_: συγκεκριμένες χρήσεις
6. Αποτίμηση και συμπεράσματα

Ελπίζουμε ότι η μελέτη μας αυτή θα βοηθήσει στην αντιπροσωπευτικότερη παρουσίαση του ζητήματος στις γραμματικές περιγραφές τής γλώσσας.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 22, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> π2 (ή μήπως το σωστό είναι π²


Όπου επιτρέπονται ελληνικά στο όνομα χρήστη υπογράφω π2, αλλά σε διαδικτυακό καβγά μέχρι και Πίπη με έχουν πει, οπότε απαντάω σε όλες τις παραλλαγές. :)


Costas said:


> Ο/Η pidyo λέει πως ναι, αλλά μιλά για "προσωπική εντύπωση", σα να μην είναι και απολύτως σίγουρος/η.


Δεν ήταν ίσως σαφές αλλά το "προσωπική εντύπωση" πήγαινε στην ερμηνεία της χρήσης (οικειότητα της κατάληξης -ούνταν με ταυτόχρονη ανάγκη διαφοροποίησης του ενικού) και όχι στην ύπαρξή της. Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι έχω ακούσει καταλήξεις -ούταν.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 24, 2010)

Δεν έχω ακούσει ή προσέξει το -ούταν, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει τίποτα. Και να γιατί:

Στη μητρική μου γλώσσα (κάτι λέει ο sarant παραπάνω) δεν υπάρχει η διάκριση -οταν/όνταν, δηλ. είναι παντού -ονταν(ε), ενικός και πληθυντικός. Επιπλέον, λόγω εποχής, είχα την τύχη ή την ατυχία να μη διδαχτώ "γραμματική της δημοτικής". Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, δεν είχα προσέξει/καταλάβει καν ότι υπήρχαν άλλοι που λέγανε -οταν. Δηλ. έλεγε κάποιος "χανόταν" και το μυαλό μου άκουγε "χανόνταν". Είχα σημειώσει την παραξενιά να το λένε παροξύτονο (σε μας θα ήταν χάνονταν ή χανόντανε) αλλά όχι τη διαφορά τ/ντ. Τι τα θέτε, το αυτί δεν είναι αθώο. Ούτε και το μάτι, δηλ., γιατί και σε γραφτό άργησα να το προσέξω (εκεί το πρωτοκατάλαβα). Αλλά ακόμα και τότε, όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι υπήρχε μπροστά στα μάτια μου τυπωμένη λέξη "χανόταν" (κι ότι δεν είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος) και πάλι δε φαντάστηκα ότι υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση ενικού/πληθυντικού. Νόμιζα δηλ. ότι σε άλλη διάλεκτο λένε "το παιδί/τα παιδιά χανόταν" όπως εμείς λέμε "το παιδί/τα παιδιά χάνονταν".
Πραγματικά κουφάθηκα όταν μου είπαν τον "κανόνα".
Τώρα, η κατάστασή μου έχει ως εξής: επαγγελματικά γράφω -οταν/ονταν ("σωστά"), αλλά πρέπει να το σκέφτομαι σε κάθε φράση (όπως όταν γράφω π.χ. αγγλικά) κι εύκολα μπορώ να το κάνω λάθος. Προφορικά, λέω πάντα -ονταν, δηλ. το σκέτο τ μ' ενοχλεί στη γλώσσα. Και στην ενδιάμεση ζώνη (π.χ. ανεπίσημα γραφτά) κάνω ό,τι μούρθει, ανάλογα δηλ. αν τείνει προς το επίσημο ή προς το προφορικό.

Συγγνώμη για την υποκειμενική πολυλογία - εννοείται όμως ότι ανυπομονώ να διαβάσω το άρθρο που λέει ο Dr Moshe.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 24, 2010)

Πριν 10 ή 15 χρόνια είχα διαβάσει στα πεταχτά μια μελέτη, όπου ερευνούσαν τη σχολική χρήση του -οταν/ονταν, δηλ. σε γραφτά μαθητών. Υπήρχαν πίνακες, ανά περιοχή της Ελλάδας, και υπήρχε σημαντική διαφοροποίηση από τη μία περιοχή στην άλλη - αλλά και στην ίδια περιοχή υπήρχε διακύμανση.
Παρολ' αυτά, οι συγγραφείς δήλωναν ότι, γενικά, οι μαθητές αφομοιώνουν το "σωστό" κανόνα (αν θυμάμαι καλά, στη σούμα, υπήρχε μια ισχνή πλειοψηφία του σωστού).
Δυστυχώς δεν κράτησα το βιβλίο, ούτε θυμάμαι περισσότερα.
Ο Δρ Μοσέ θα το ξέρει, πιθανότατα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 23, 2010)

Ανασταίνω αυτό το νήμα για να πω τον πόνο μου:
Δεύτερη φορά συνάδελφος, που χρίζεται διορθωτής από ξένη εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού (αυτός ο ρόλος μάλιστα είναι ο πρώτος που ανατίθεται στους νέους και άπειρους, ΠΡΙΝ τους ανατεθεί μετάφραση), μου διορθώνει το "προσποιόταν" ως γραμματικό λάθος και το μετατρέπει σε "προσποιούταν". 

Δέχομαι, αφού με διαβεβαιώνουν τόσοι έγκριτοι συνάδελφοι, ότι και το "προσποιούταν" είναι σωστό, αν και, όπως λένε πιο πάνω ο Μπουκανιέρος και ο Themis, ούτε το είχα ακούσει ή διαβάσει ποτέ μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα. Αλλά από αυτή την παραδοχή, μέχρι να μου σβήσουν το "προσποιόταν" ως λανθασμένο, υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση! 

Αντιγράφω από το Λεξισκόπιο στο οποίο, όπως έχουμε πει και παραπάνω, είναι άγνωστος ο τύπος "προσποιούταν":
ΕΝΙΚΟΣ
Α. προσποιόμουν & προσποιόμουνα προφ. 
Β. προσποιόσουν & προσποιόσουνα 
Γ. προσποιούνταν & *προσποιόταν *& προσποιείτο λόγ. & προσποιότανε προφ. 

ΠΛΗΘΥΝΤΙΚΟΣ
Α. προσποιόμασταν & προσποιόμαστε προφ. 
Β. προσποιόσασταν & προσποιόσαστε προφ. 
Γ. προσποιούνταν & προσποιόνταν & προσποιούντο λόγ. & προσποιόντανε προφ. & προσποιόντουσαν προφ.​


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο. Το μόνο που θέλω να πω σε σχέση με το Λεξισκόπιο (και τα άλλα), είναι ότι το προσποιείτο είναι πια κατά τη δική μου εμπειρία το νο 1 σε συχνότητα, τουλάχιστον στον κάθε είδους γραπτό λόγο από τα βιβλία ως την τηλεόραση, δεν είναι δηλαδή πια λόγιο ως χρήση. Αλλά τα' χουμε συζητήσει όλ' αυτά.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Mar 16, 2013)

*Σύνδεσμος προς άρθρο*

Εφόσον ο νέος εξαιρετικός ιστότοπος του Ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη περιέχει πλέον σε ψηφιακή μορφή τα πρακτικά των τελευταίων ετήσιων συνεδρίων, δεν είναι ίσως άσκοπο να προσθέσω παραπομπή προς το άρθρο μας «Όψεις τού μεσοπαθητικού παρατατικού», για το οποίο έγινε λόγος παραπάνω. Ο ενδιαφερόμενος αναγνώστης μπορεί να το διαβάσει εδώ. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 5, 2014)

Όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο, η πολυτυπία στον μεσοπαθητικό παρατατικό των ρημάτων της β΄ συζυγίας και η αποδοχή των λόγιων τύπων με ή χωρίς αύξηση στο γ΄ ενικό πρόσωπο (θεωρείτο) οδηγούν και σε καθαρευουσιάνικες υπερδιορθώσεις σε ρήματα της α΄ συζυγίας, των οποίων ο παρατατικός (θα έπρεπε να) είναι ομαλότατος. 

Διαβάζω, για παράδειγμα, σε άρθρο του Μιχάλη Ιγνατίου (δεν ξέρω την αρχική πηγή): 



> [...] *σημειώνοντο* υψηλές αποδόσεις στις τουρκικές χρηματαγορές, το αξιόχρεο της χώρας *αναβαθμιζόταν *και *ολοκληρώνετο *η αποπληρωμή των οφειλών στο Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο.



Οι τύποι σημειώνοντο, ολοκληρώνετο είναι παράλογοι, τελείως κατασκευασμένοι (όπως φαίνεται όχι μόνο από το αναβαθμιζόταν στην ίδια φράση αλλά και από κανονικούς τύπους όπως φαινόντουσαν αλλού στο κείμενο) και παντελώς αδικαιολόγητοι. Τα ρήματα της πρώτης συζυγίας δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα στον μεσοπαθητικό παρατατικό. Σημειωνόταν / σημειώνονταν, ολοκληρωνόταν / ολοκληρώνονταν θα έπρεπε να είναι η καθολική επιλογή. 

Πάμε πάλι: κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο λόγιος τύπος (με ή -όπως προτιμώ εγώ- χωρίς αύξηση) θα έπρεπε να είναι αποδεκτός μόνο στα ρήματα της β΄ συζυγίας, μόνο στο τρίτο ενικό και μόνο όταν δεν ακούγεται εύχρηστος ο «κανονικός» τύπος σε -ιόταν. _Θεωρείτο _γράφω πάντα, αλλά _θεωρούνταν _στον πληθυντικό, και θα προτιμήσω το _αρνιόταν _από το _αρνείτο_. Η διάχυση των λόγιων τύπων και σε άλλες, καθ' όλα μη προβληματικές, περιπτώσεις, μου φαίνεται λανθασμένη τακτική.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2014)

pidyo said:


> _Θεωρείτο _γράφω πάντα, αλλά _θεωρούνταν _στον πληθυντικό, και θα προτιμήσω το _αρνιόταν _από το _αρνείτο_.


Συμφωνώ, επαυξάνω και δηλώνω ισόβιος κεφαλοκυνηγός των _*θεωρούταν_, _*αρνούταν_ κλπ κακό συναπάντημα στο γ' ενικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συμφωνώ, επαυξάνω και δηλώνω ισόβιος κεφαλοκυνηγός των _*θεωρούταν_, _*αρνούταν_ κλπ κακό συναπάντημα στο γ' ενικό.


Συν χίλια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2015)

Για τα -ταν και τα -νταν, εκτός από τα νεότερα δικά μας εδώ (7610-20), ας προσθέσουμε και το σημερινό σαραντάκειο, το «ταν ή νταν;».


----------

